# A good fate for that 26" diamond frame



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking for something completely unrelated I found this bike:
http://books.google.com/books?id=xd0DAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA704&dq=%22lightweight+bicycle+wears+metal+pants%22&hl=en&ei=vJdkTOy8JIuHnQezkpjNAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22lightweight%20bicycle%20wears%20metal%20pants%22&f=false
Doesn't look like a difficult sheet metal or fiberglass project....


----------

